# G31 to P45 do i really have to......



## groovy

Hi im using GA-G31M-S2L with intel Q9550 core2 quad 2.83ghz right now and i was wondering to replace my G31 chipset to P45 chipset, will my Q9550 performance significanly increase, i really confuse right now 'couse im planning to change it to ASUS P5Q deluxe that really REALLY!! out off my budget,or P5Q or maybe P5Q Pro...phew really confuse wich is the best one, i dont want to disapoint with my desicion if i bought the P45 chipset....really need help

Thx A lot


----------



## gamerman4

motherboards can make a difference in performance but it is usually negligible and not worth spending the money unless you are going to upgrade your CPU as well. My old Gigabyte DS3 still uses the old P965 chipset and it runs like a champ.


----------



## lovely?

in terms of overclocking and ram speed p45 has the upper hand. but your processing speed will stay, for the most part, the same.


----------



## bubblescivic

lovely? said:


> in terms of overclocking and ram speed p45 has the upper hand. but your processing speed will stay, for the most part, the same.



except for the fact that my friend and i can prove that the intel 4x series is faster than the intel 3x series chipsets. every chance we get we test out chipsets at the same core speed, at the same core speed the P4x series gets at least .2s faster than the P3x series boards.


----------



## daisymtc

bubblescivic said:


> except for the fact that my friend and i can prove that the intel 4x series is faster than the intel 3x series chipsets. every chance we get we test out chipsets at the same core speed, at the same core speed the P4x series gets at least .2s faster than the P3x series boards.



Not worth to spend another $100 for the increase of performance, IMO.


----------



## groovy

thx for your advice-really help


----------



## groovy

yup i think i'll use this G31 till it drop then i replace to the new chipset - thx bro


----------

